# DIY trail cam camo and stand



## nvbowfisher (May 13, 2013)

I finally drew a tag in Nevada and decided to go set out some trail cams this weekend. I had some cheap tasco trail cams that were all black. I am setting them on public property and wanted to camo them some. After walking around the hardware store trying to think of some ways to camo my cams I walked through the paint department and got an idea. They had cans of rustolium multi color textured paint so I got a can of that to use as a base color on the cameras. I also got a can of sage colored matte paint to paint a piece of sage brush then press it on the camera to get an outline of the leaves on the branch. This is how it came out......









While at the store I was trying to think of some good ways to hang cameras in the middle of the desert. Most of my spots I want to hang my cameras at are on seeps that are in the middle of the sage. To solve this problem I got some u bolts and some cheap corner brackets. I had some pieces of 3/4" emt laying around the house that I could use a posts to pound into the ground and then use the u bolt and bracket to attach my cameras to. Here is how it turned out....







In this last pic I have a camera in the sage in the middle of the pic.


----------



## RTILLER (May 4, 2009)

Nice job, it blends in very good.


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

That is hidden very well.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

next time smear liquid nails all over the front to get some texture.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

I did this to my trail cam boxes and it worked pretty nice.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Here is a tree mount that i used also.

http://cambushcamo.com/blogs/news/9586237-do-it-yourself-trail-camera-mount


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Feb 21, 2009)

mhill said:


> Here is a tree mount that i used also.
> 
> http://cambushcamo.com/blogs/news/9586237-do-it-yourself-trail-camera-mount
> 
> View attachment 2304225











Same here. I have an old broom stick that it can screw into and put in the ground if a tree or fence post isn't around to mount it on.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice camo job OP and great tips to the rest of the posters thanks these are great!


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

looks great?


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Posting for future review. I have my camera currently mounted to a porch pillar by my front door as my doorbell was ringing late a night this spring. Since the camera went up the visits have stopped.....LOL Hopefully I can get it into the woods where it belongs in the near future.


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

mixed it up a bit. Used bark instead of painting mine


----------

